# Modena pigeon and java doves sharing an aviary?



## Ange17 (Jul 3, 2011)

Follow on from my post about Jack my Modenas Pigeon:

Had a few more thoughts on Jack and his housing situation 

Just don't know if it would work  when we went to buy our first Garden doves the lady also had Java Doves which were lovely and my daughter really took to. They were very tame and sat on her hand straight away and she loved them! I said at some point we might look into getting some. So I was wondering if Jack could live in an aviary with Java Doves? If he could it would obviously give him company, don't really like the thought of single animals Any thoughts?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

modena's can be an aggressive breed, so I would not put him in as a single bird with doves..doves can also be territorial and start a fight he can't win with the bigger pigeon. now with that said it may not be impossible...if the aviary has allot of perches and head room where the doves can get away from the pigeon on the lower part of the avairy..so you can try it..but I would have him a mate first so he is busy with her and not thinking about fighting for a hen dove or the dove's mate.


----------



## Ange17 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you. Just had a quick google search and can't find any more Modenas pigeons for sale around here. Is the any other breed of pigeon he could pair up with and could live in an aviary? Obviously he is a pet so not going to breed / show them just so he has some company.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

any stout breed of pigeon could be a potential mate for him.. just make sure it is a known hen..as in she has layed eggs before, that way you will know 100% it is a hen.. and if your modena ended up to be a hen for some chance that would work as well as two hens can get along and even pair


----------



## Ange17 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you, I will have a look around. I do know someone who used to keep racing pigeons I will ask if he knows anyone with anything suitable. Thank you for your help


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I once kept a single feral Pigeon in a large cage with 2 Ringneck Doves and they all got along fine. If you are stuck for a place to put this Pigeon, you could probably try him with the doves - at least temporarily. It might work out fine, especially if the doves are not in breeding mode. You could also try the Pigeon in his own cage, next to the doves. Then he'd have company but they wouldn't be in the same enclosure.


----------



## Ange17 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you, he is a bit on the defensive/ aggressive side, flaps and tries to peck a bit when approached, although at the same time seems curious and watches people and coos when people go into the room. Only had him a few days though so early days. He has not been kept with other birds before and is approx one year, so wondering if he will learn to interact with others. I read something on the internet about birds having trouble fully interacting when they haven't been with other birds before?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I have ringneck aka java doves. Mine tend to be pretty territorial and will start fights they can't win. Edmund in particular is highly aggressive and has lost several homes for causing strife and getting the crap beat out of himself. 

Based on my birds, I do not recommend mixing ringnecks with other species. However, some people have had success with it. You still risk getting a bunch of birds that you have to make separate accommodations for. With one of my ringneck cocks, I have a hard enough time making him be nice to his mate when he's feeling ornery.


----------



## Ange17 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you Libis, very undecided now!

I am working on his aviary, nearly finished but he will not be going out for a few days at least. We are having sub zero temps here, ( mid uk ) so with him being in for a week might be a bit of a shock! should be a bit warmer next week and his aviary is within a garage so not completely outside


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ange17 said:


> Thank you Libis, very undecided now!
> 
> I am working on his aviary, nearly finished but he will not be going out for a few days at least. We are having sub zero temps here, ( mid uk ) so with him being in for a week might be a bit of a shock! should be a bit warmer next week and his aviary is within a garage so not completely outside


for some reason I did not think it got that cold in the UK.. is that temp norm for you there?


----------



## Ange17 (Jul 3, 2011)

It varies a lot here, it can be mild one week and freezing the next. This winter has been quite mild until the end of last week, we had snow on Saturday, melting a lot now though. In winter sub zero temperatures are not uncommon. It said on the weather forecast it could be down to minus 13 at the weekend!


----------

